# PS3 or Panny BD-30...or WAIT



## bgilly (Apr 18, 2007)

Very simple...I want blu ray for my new HT.

PS3 $299

Panny BD-30 $499

or wait til the summer when new models come out..maybe even a little cheaper?

Set up will be a HDMI video connection directly to the Mitsubishi HC4900 projector.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm going to wait to at least see what Oppo has in mind, and when they think it will deliver. Then make a decision on which way to go.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## PhotoByMark (Jan 13, 2008)

Wondering the same.... I am set to buy a PS3 but with recent events perhaps I will just wait a little while.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I wait a few months and let the dust settle. I like the prospect of the Oppo player as well.

I purchased the PS3 and wished I had waited. :huh:


----------



## bgilly (Apr 18, 2007)

Really Sonnie....what makes you wish you had waited?


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

how do you plan on picking up a ps3 for 299?


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

bonehead848 said:


> how do you plan on picking up a ps3 for 299?


must be the 399 40gb version less 100 bucks from the sony card


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I wish I had waited because I believe I would rather wait on one player, a BD player that upconverts as well as the XA2. The OPPO or some other unit may end up doing that, although there is no guarantee. That way I can move my XA2 into the great room and not have to worry about what to get for a there. As it stands I will want to keep the XA2 in the HT room because it upconverts better than the PS3. 

Who knows what I really want... not even me for now. :dontknow: Other than I just wished I'd waited. I may go back to SD-DVD and just keep the XA2 for as long as it will work, but then I have the PS3.


----------



## derekbannatyne (Oct 7, 2006)

I would personally get the PS3 (I already have the 60gb) -- you get the Blu-ray player (with easy updates), along with the gaming console and media center. However, despite what you may have heard, I find it can be relatively loud at times (something to do with the revised fan blade design).


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm waiting. Looks like Fry's has a nice sale on HD-DVD's that should tide me over for awhile.

Oppo looks the most promising based on their past track record. Also can't overlook McIntosh/Denon.


----------

